
Kong 1.1 Released with Declarative Configuration and DB-Less Mode - hisham_hm
https://konghq.com/blog/kong-1-1-released/
======
Supermighty
When would I want to use DB-less ? Isn't that where the configuration lives.

~~~
fosk
Hello, Marco CTO of Kong. You can choose between two modes for Kong now. Kong
with database (PostgreSQL or Cassandra) so that the configuration lives in the
database and can be propagated automatically across any Kong node that
connects to the same database. Or, starting from v1.1, Kong with no database
dependency (db-less) with configuration stored in the declarative
configuration file which now becomes the source of truth. In the latter, as
long as every Kong node starts with the same declarative configuration file,
every Kong node is effectively looking at the same data.

------
awang1596
Can you do declarative config in Kong without turning on DB-less?

~~~
fosk
Yes, with DB Import.

------
zz_beats
Will the user be able to choose DB-less vs. using the DB?

~~~
mikejulietbravo
Yes! DB-less mode will be an option that can be turned on. If you don't want
to use DB-less, or your configuration is too large to be held in-memory, you
can continue using a DB.

